# 54th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards! This month, that's June 21st. If any of you guys ever want to visit and have some flexibility in your schedule, the THIRD WEDNESDAY OF EVERY MONTH is LSB night. We go to a local restaurant for cigars and food. 6-9 PM.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Count me in! They have always been relaxing and fun..... and we get to grunt like cave men......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

.........and tell dirty jokes..........
Plus, it's at your fav place. GrillSmiths!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> .........and tell dirty jokes..........
> Plus, it's at your fav place. GrillSmiths!


I was going to say something about the location and how good it was a few 4 months back....

I think my dinner was only 9.99 and it had great flavor for a dead chicken...


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Chicken????

http://www.miketheheadlesschicken.org/


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Chicken????
> 
> http://www.miketheheadlesschicken.org/


Yes.... the chicken I ate at Grillmarks was headless, also.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

......and the fish is quite tasty there too!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Sweet! have a great time guys. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top
For anyone in the area at that time. 
If you are travelling to our area and have some flexibility
in your schedule, the 3rd Wednesday of ANY month is 
always good!:thumbs-up:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The best one so far Stan! We had a great group at our table and just enjoyed the whole night! By far my favorite so far Stan. Thanks for making these happen!

And for the rest of you that missed out..... just cook some dead chicken..... pour a drink.... fire up your best stick..... look at this photo of stan and tell some jokes and laugh really hard and you too..... can act like you where there! :shock:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey! Give me back my hat!



Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You're not the only one stylin' GQ boy!
I enjoyed EVERYONE one at our table too.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> You're not the only one stylin' GQ boy!


LOL Stan :lol:


----------

